# IBM Developer SuperStar Contest 2012



## shauvik (Jul 4, 2012)

Do you have what it takes to claim the world of app development?

Do you have a path breaking idea you’re waiting to transform into a working application?

Do you have the passion to drive your design to reality?
*Don’t wait for the deadline, submit your idea now!*

Announcing the IBM Developer SuperStar Contest 2012. Develop your own idea into a working reality and get an opportunity to be acknowledged by IBM, a company that constantly re-defines the benchmark for innovation. Whether you're developing a new system that includes mechanical, electrical, and software components, or you're focused on the design and delivery of a software system to automate a business process, you'll have a chance to take center stage and demonstrate how your idea can make a difference, and help make the world a smarter place.

Check out the 3 Simple Steps here! 

So what are you waiting for? Participate now and submit your idea. Let’s join hands to make a Smarter Planet!


----------



## shauvik (Dec 19, 2012)

Closing this thread for inactivity


----------

